

Ask HN: SEO beginners (similar to Hartl for Rails) guide for engineers? - pzaich

Finding a good, reputable and up-to-date high level overview of best practices when it comes to optimizing for web crawlers has been difficult to find. Is there a Hartl Tutorial for SEO?
======
ASquare
As good as they come: [http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-
seo](http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo)

Also: [http://bugherd.com/blog/get-started-on-search-engine-
optimis...](http://bugherd.com/blog/get-started-on-search-engine-optimisation)

------
jlteran
This is a good 3-part SEO guide for beginners.
[http://www.mediawizardz.com/blog/seo-essentials-
part-1-inter...](http://www.mediawizardz.com/blog/seo-essentials-
part-1-internet-technology)

------
taprun
I made a list of some useful free tools:
[http://taprun.com/guides/seo/](http://taprun.com/guides/seo/)

